# New A5 or Maxus



## Flightstopper44 (Feb 9, 2013)

I already have sx3 and used it and abused it. I personally think its one of the best autos out there. Since they got rid of the duratouch just don't like the plastic feel. Was thinking about getting a Maxus my brother has one and loves it. But just seen the new a5 in the 3.5 model just curious with the pro and cons. Please don't tell me how great your jam-a-nellies bc I have no desire or will have to own one


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

do either of them have accessories available. Ext. tubes, chokes etc? That might help make your mind up. I'm old school A-5 for me, but I know nothing about them.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

It's all about recoil.If shooting 3.5s check and compare their systems carefully.


----------



## wykee5 (Apr 5, 2004)

I really don't see how you are at all asking for someone else's opinion, since you seem to know everything yourself anyway? If you love the gun you have so much, and think it is one of the best out there, why would you switch? But then again, I shoot one of those jam-a-nellies you are talking about. Over the past decade I've put thousands of rounds through it, through all kinds of conditions, and I remember one time it didn't eject a shell. That must be the time you are talking about. In all reality, since you seem to have made up your mind about what is best and what is not, why not go and see which one fits you best, and then get that one? Benelli's, Browning's, Beretta's, Winchesters, they are all built well, but some run on different operating systems, which have their advantages or disadvantages. Shoot what fits you best, and go from there. You sound like the kind of guy who has a "I'd rather push a Chevy than Drive a Ford" sticker on the back window of your truck.


----------



## drduck (Mar 14, 2009)

Check out the new DU magazine. Review of the gun.


----------



## Flightstopper44 (Feb 9, 2013)

I wouldn't say I know everything. But I saving my x3 for my kids someday like my dad did for me. That's the only reason I getting a new one plus you can never have enough guns kinda like decoys. But again another proud Benalli owner that will pay the premium for something like never changes beside the horrible looks. (Vinci/Super Vinci). I had a sbe2 which I won from a gun raffle I payed the difference for the camo 3.5 model. Right of the box would not cycle 3 and some 3.5 loads of my Kent's, Federals, and some heavy metal shells. So I turned it into a ditch chicken gun and worked ok only had probelms with my reloads which is not the guns fault always. Couldn't stand looking at it so I traded it of for a gun safe.


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

Haha Benelli ppl hate to hear anything bad about benellis or even the thought of buying a different gun. I've seen brand new benellis jam up over and over, butt stocks fall off, fire pins fail multiple times... Seen a nova that wouldn't cycle too.

I wouldn't rule out Benelli when choosing a new shotgun... But your right flight stopper Benelli owners tend to be very proud of there guns. So I'm sure u offended some ppl with that statement.  
The Maxus is a nice gun if it works.. But I have a buddy that had one brand new that would jam if there was dirt within a square mile of it. Seems like every brand has a couple lemons floating around.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Make or model of semi-auto shotguns doesnt matter. Some are good shooters and some are not.I started shooting them in the 1950's. I have owned Remington model 48, 58 Then Browning A5, 2 of them. Then Remington 1100,1187, then back to Browning quit shooting them for many years and only shot ou's. Then to a Benelli SBE. They all jam under the right conditiuons. As semi autos get older they tend to jam more and more. After thousands of rounds parts get worn and springs get soft. You can buy 2 brand new semis of the same brand, one may be a good shooter the other may not. Gunsmiths can not tell you why or make the bad gun shoot well. buy the one that fits you well or the one you have confidence it, then keep a ou handy and close buy when the auto jams.


----------



## CrazyWalsh81 (Nov 30, 2011)

Well since this is in the snow goose section keep in mind the way the Maxus is build you can not extent the tube, the A5 you should be able to when they have to parts made for it.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

CrazyWalsh81 said:


> Well since this is in the snow goose section keep in mind the way the Maxus is build you can not extent the tube, the A5 you should be able to when they have to parts made for it.


Yep! Buddy saw me using my extension on my VersaMax in ND and said it looked like a blast, went out and bought a Maxus as he's a Browning guy. Whoops...he was pretty disappointed, he saw me using my auto with the extension and thats the only reason he went to buy a new gun. He did zero research beforehand. Maybe taught him something. As another poster said, my buddy has had his jam when dirty, and we aren't talking caked in mud dirty.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Hey Flightstopper whats with all the beef with the Benellis? All semi autos are about equal: they ain't for a crap in the cold weather. Semi auto or pump, I've seen you shoot, you need more help than the type of gun you want to shoot. :wink: By the way, do you still like to party :rock:


----------



## Flightstopper44 (Feb 9, 2013)

fieldgeneral said:


> Hey Flightstopper whats with all the beef with the Benellis? All semi autos are about equal: they ain't for a crap in the cold weather. Semi auto or pump, I've seen you shoot, you need more help than the type of gun you want to shoot. :wink: By the way, do you still like to party :rock:


 Hey I m not that bad sometimes I just need some more aiming oil. But I still love to party especially in nodak when killing poor butterballs and saving the tundra one Rossi at a time :rock:


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

i have a maxus for sale 750


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

That's what i'm talking about :thumb:


----------

